# Überfischung



## baltic-hf (19. November 2020)

Edit by Mod.
Bitte link einstellen.
Danke!


----------



## baltic-hf (19. November 2020)

Überfischung

Edit by Mod.
Bitte link einstellen.
Danke!


----------



## baltic-hf (19. November 2020)

[Schleswig-Holstein: Mann angelt in der Ostsee – jetzt muss er eine saftige Geldstrafe zahlen] https://va.newsrepublic.net/al/rQkfTpR


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2020)

Hallo,

nicht nur an der Küste gibt es ne gewisse Klientel, die sehr kreative Lösungen entwickelt, um Fanglimits/Schonzeiten/Schonmaße zu unterlaufen.

Da fällt es Aufsehern oft schwer, gerichtsfeste Beweise zu präsentieren.

Wenn sich solche Meldungen häufen, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Limitüberschreitungen in Zukunft als Dunkelziffer in die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei eingerechnet würden.


----------



## baltic-hf (19. November 2020)

Ich habe schon letzte Jahr geschrieben daß viele Angler sich nicht an die Regeln halten aber es wurde bestritten.
Baltic


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2020)

Hallo,

ist halt ein Unterschied, ob man seine eigenen Beobachtungen macht oder sich auf offizielle Zahlen von zweifelsfrei nachgewiesenen Verstößen stützt.

Ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Eigentlich liegt es im Interesse aller ehrlichen Angler, dass Verstöße möglichst aufgedeckt und bestraft werden.

Aber der Schuss kann eben auch nach hinten losgehen und zu weiteren Beschränkungen für alle Angler führen.

Idealerweise sollten sich die Leute eben von sich aus vernünftig verhalten.

Aber den Kinderglauben kann man sich bei der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung leider abschminken.


----------



## climber (19. November 2020)

Ich beobachte diese Fälle immer wieder bei uns im Hafen. 
Irgendwann ist Schluss mit dem Dorsch...


----------



## jkc (19. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...
> Da fällt es Aufsehern oft schwer, gerichtsfeste Beweise zu präsentieren.



Braucht es die überhaupt? 
Um was handelt es sich denn bei einem Verstoß gegen das Baglimit, doch "nur" um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder?
Viele große Firmen und Behörden arbeiten in vielen Fällen ohne gerichtsfest, vermutlich weil 80 bis 99% der Betroffenen gar nicht dagegen angehen sondern direkt Zahlen, warum sollte das die Fischereiaufsicht ausgerechnet anders machen?


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2020)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> warum sollte das die Fischereiaufsicht ausgerechnet anders machen?


müsste man mal die Fischereiaufsicht befragen, ob die auch auf bloße Vermutungen hin schon Bußgeldbescheide verteilen.

Wäre sicherlich ne überlegenswerte Strategie.

So wie ich aus der Entfernung die Lage an der Küste eingeschätzt habe, habe ich angenommen, dass diese Klientel bisher nur bestraft wurde, wenn sie auch mit überzähligen Fischen erwischt wurden.

So läuft das bei uns im Binnenland ja auch.



climber schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist Schluss mit dem Dorsch...



Könnte leider so sein.  Aber ob die Angler da wirklich die Hauptschuld tragen, kann man schon bezweifeln.

Ganz aus der Verantwortung können sie sich aber wohl auch nicht stehlen.


----------



## climber (19. November 2020)

So habe ich dies auch gemeint. 
Wir sind von April bis September auf der Ostsee unterwegs und wie sich der Dorschbestand entwickelt hat ist ein Jammer. Wir sehen einiges und der Angler ist bestimmt nicht der Hauptverantwortliche.


----------



## baltic-hf (19. November 2020)

Es sagt auch keiner daß die Angler schuldig am Dorschrückgang sind, die Berufsfischer müssen sich an ihre Quoten halten und somit kann man auch verlangen daß die Angler sich an die Regeln halten egal ob es ein Verstoß oder Ordnungswidrigkeit ist und wer sich nicht daran hält muß eine saftige Strafe bezahlen genau wie die Berufsfischer auch.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. November 2020)

Nur das die Kontrollen der Angler strenger sind als die der Berufsfischer .

Oder warum wehrt man sich gegen Kameras seitens der Berufsfischer.


----------



## SFVNOR (19. November 2020)

climber schrieb:


> So habe ich dies auch gemeint.
> Wir sind von April bis September auf der Ostsee unterwegs und wie sich der Dorschbestand entwickelt hat ist ein Jammer. Wir sehen einiges und der Angler ist bestimmt nicht der Hauptverantwortliche.


@climder
Das ist Wasser auf meine Mühlen. Ein Fangstop für Dorsch 2020 (vorbei) -2023 wäre die beste Lösung gewesen und natürlich auch für Die Berufsfischer. 
Komme mir nicht mit dem Kuttersterben weil eh kein normaler Mensch 500 KM fährt um vielleicht pro Tag 5 Dorsche fangen zu dürfen. Das war schon in 2019 mit 7 Dorschen grenzwertig genug. Dazu natürlich die Preise für eine Ausfahrt. Also, ich würde davon absehen.
Die Berufsfischer sind von der EU mehr wie subventioniert und werden überleben. Ein Ansatz wäre wie in DK eine Schleppnetzfischerei zu verbieten aber in DE schert sich niemand darum. Nebenerwerbsfischerei muss eingestellt werden.


----------



## climber (19. November 2020)

Wir wären mit einer vernünftigen Schonzeit von Oktober bis März zufrieden.
Wir haben uns angesehen, was die Schleppnetzfischerei angerichtet hat und am folgenden Tag sah es aus, als ob es im Meer geschneit hat.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2020)

So lange sich an der Ostsee jeder benimmt, wie der sprichwörtliche "Hund des Fuggers", wird sich am Status Punkt zwölf nichts ändern. Aber so lange Lobbyarbeit mehr zählt, als Fakten, dürfte dieses Meer geliefert sein. Aber baden und Bötchen fahren ist ja noch...!


----------



## climber (19. November 2020)

So ist es, wobei ich gar nicht so oft ins Wasser springe und die Rute doch ins Wasser halte.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2020)

Überlegt mal. Neun Nationen, plus die EU pfuschen an diesem fragilen Meer(chen) herum, dass es eine Wonne ist. Zudem ist es quasi so eine Art Autobahnzubringer für den Schiffsverkehr nach und von Nordosteuropa. Obsolet über 5, oder 7 mickerige Dörschlein pro Angler zu debattieren. Auf gut deutsch, an der Ostsee ist für den Fisch der Arsch genäht!


----------



## climber (19. November 2020)

Ja und bald gibt es noch einen Tunnel unten durch, dann hat sich dies wohl endgültig erledigt.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2020)

Am besten die nächsten 15 Jahre fängt niemand mehr auch nur noch einen Hering. oder sonst einen Fisch. Dafür kümmern wir uns um eine absolute Minimierung aller Einleitungen und eine maximal saubere Räumung von Altlasten. Danach kann man sich in Ruhe zusammensetzen und erneut bewerten.

Hoch lebe Utopia!

Weil es Utopia aber nicht gibt ... eh schon wissen!


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2020)

Hallo,


Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Nur das die Kontrollen der Angler strenger sind als die der Berufsfischer .


wenn die Meldungen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht sich bei den Berufsfischern vorher anmeldet, stimmen, sieht das wohl so aus.


baltic-hf schrieb:


> kann man auch verlangen daß die Angler sich an die Regeln halten


Sehe ich auch so.

Ob man Regelverstöße auch beweisen kann, hängt aber auch von der Cleverness der Regelbrecher ab, egal ob nun Profi oder Amateur.

Allerdings dürfte man bei Profis mit der gleichen Manpower/Anzahl von Kontrollen ggf. mehr Wirkung erzielen, wenn man das vorhätte.


----------



## baltic-hf (19. November 2020)

Schleppnetzfischerei mit Rollengeschirr für Fischerei in Steinen und Stellnetzfischerei sind nicht gut für den Dorschbestand. Früher hatten die Dorsche noch Rückzugsgebiete in Steine und auf Wracks, aber heute hat der Dorsch nirgends mehr Ruhe, Wracks werden zugepflastert mit Wracknetze und die Stellnetzfischerei, 
 Angler und Schleppnetzfischerei holen noch die letzten Dorsche aus den Steingebieten.


----------



## Andal (19. November 2020)

Gegenseitige und kreuzweise Schuldzuweisungen bringen gar nichts. Entweder pausieren alle für eine festgelegte Zeit und geben der Ostsee eine Chance sich zu regenerieren, oder man vergisst es einfach, holt sich die Reste und dann tschüss.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2020)

Habe im Urlaub mal am Hafen gesehen wie zwei große Kutter a 30- 40 Tonnen leergepumpt wurden direkt auf LKW‚s , das waren Tobiasfische diese Sandaale... Habe mich da mit Ortsansässigen unterhalten beim angeln... Der meinte auch nur, die sollen sich nicht wundern wenn der Futterfisch weggefangen wird und die Dorsche wegbleiben... Die Ladung wurde direkt zu Tierfutterfabrik gefahren...
Ne echte schweinerei...


----------



## NaabMäx (20. November 2020)

Regelt sich dann auch von selber.
Fisch weg = kommerzielle Fischerei unrentabel = Schluss mit komm. Fischerei = Erholung der Fischbestände = gut für Angler.
Dauert nur.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2020)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Dauert nur.


Das stimmt.

In Neufundland gab es den Fangstopp  1992 und die warten m.W. noch immer auf die notwendige Erholung der Bestände.

Und ob die Ostsee dauerhaft  die Voraussetzungen als Habitat für Dorsche bieten wird ist m.W. auch noch nicht klar.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. November 2020)

Es werden Jahr für Jahr Mio.€ für Forschung, Subventionen, Maßnahmen usw. ausgegeben, um hinterher drauf zu kommen, dass es den Fischen trotz dem erworbenden Wissen und Maßnahmen immer schlechter geht?
Oder kommt  jedes Anrainerland zu anderen Schlüssen?


----------



## ragbar (21. November 2020)

Jedes Anrainerland pampert übermäßige kommerzielle Fischerei auf einem Niveau, das die Ostsee nicht hergibt.
Angeln und lokale Kleinfischerei zur Beschickung der dort ansässigen Fischrestaurants und Einzelhändler zulassen, jegliche andere sog. Nutzung der natürlichen Ressourcen verbieten, dann dürfte sich die Ostsee in ein paar Jahren erholen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Regelt sich dann auch von selber.
> Fisch weg = kommerzielle Fischerei unrentabel = Schluss mit komm. Fischerei = Erholung der Fischbestände = gut für Angler.
> Dauert nur.


glaubst Du daran wirklich?
wenn Angler ein mal ausgeschlossen sind, dann für immer.
Schließlich leben wir in Ideologistikan.


----------



## fishhawk (21. November 2020)

Hallo,


ragbar schrieb:


> dann dürfte sich die Ostsee in ein paar Jahren erholen.


wenn übermäßige Befischung der Bestände die alleinige Ursache wäre, dann vielleicht.

Sicher ist das aber nicht. Siehe Neufundland.


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn Angler ein mal ausgeschlossen sind, dann für immer.


Wenn  Angelverbote als wirkungsvoll angesehen werden und die Schadstoffbelastung so weiter geht, würde ich das nicht gänzlich ausschließen wollen.

Ich hoffe aber, dass es nicht so kommt.  Für die Ostsee und für die Angler.


----------



## SFVNOR (21. November 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> glaubst Du daran wirklich?
> wenn Angler ein mal ausgeschlossen sind, dann für immer.
> Schließlich leben wir in Ideologistikan.


@Brillendorsch 
So lange die EU die Fangflotten der EU-Staaten nicht mehr subventioniert, die Schleppnetzfischeri verboten wird, Kilometer lange Stellnetze verboten werden wird die westliche Ostsee keine Erhohlung erhalten. Hering aus der Dose ? Dann eben nicht mehr.  
Warum können die Kutter die Kennung der Postion abschalten  und niemand weiß wo diese Fischen ? Es ist eine reine Lobbywirtschaft und unsere Frau Klöckner nickts es noch ab. Das Baglimit von 5 Dorschen ist ja eh obsolit weil wer möchte schon einen Dorsch von 38 CM ? Ich defintiv nicht.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> glaubst Du daran wirklich?
> wenn Angler ein mal ausgeschlossen sind, dann für immer.
> Schließlich leben wir in Ideologistikan.


Ob du jetzt nichts mehr fängst, weil nix mehr drin ist, oder weil du nicht mehr darfst, kommt aufs Selbe raus. Aber wenn man in vorauseilendem Gehorsam immer vom schlechtesten ausgeht, gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## rustaweli (21. November 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> So lange die EU die Fangflotten der EU-Staaten nicht mehr subventioniert, die Schleppnetzfischeri verboten wird, Kilometer lange Stellnetze verboten werden wird die westliche Ostsee keine Erhohlung erhalten. Hering aus der Dose ? Dann eben nicht mehr.
> Warum können die Kutter die Kennung der Postion abschalten  und niemand weiß wo diese Fischen ? Es ist eine reine Lobbywirtschaft und unsere Frau Klöckner nickts es noch ab. Das Baglimit von 5 Dorschen ist ja eh obsolit weil wer möchte schon einen Dorsch von 38 CM ? Ich defintiv nicht.


Traurig, aber in vielen Punkten wahr!
Auch die ganzen Meinungen zum Thema hier sind nachvollziehbar.
Aber eines wird vergessen - der Konsument.
Nichts, aber auch gar nichts wird sich an der Überfischung der Meere in naher Zukunft ändern. Egal wie wir uns aufregen! Da läuft nun mal der Dollar/Euro und Co. Für viele Völker ist der Fisch fest in die Kultur integriert. Und wo das Geld fließt, sucht es sich auch seinen Weg, egal wie. So ist der Mensch, Punkt! Das wißt Ihr auch!
Die Meere werden weiterhin ausgebeutet werden solange es Abnehmer für die "Produkte" gibt. Ganz am Ende werden auch noch die Erträge der Angler abgeschöpft.
Da geht es um Geld, um eine Menge Geld, weltweit. Sieht man ja auch am momentanen Streit zwischen Frankreich und UK.
Ich persönlich finde es auch nicht richtig, aber ich trage auch keine Verantwortung für die Wirtschaft und das "Wohl" des Landes, der EU.
Wahrscheinlich hätte ich wie Frau Klöckner gehandelt an der Stelle.
Was willst auch machen und was ist die reale Konsequenz?!
Der Konsument bestimmt doch den Markt, also auch wir. Und somit tragen wir unsere Mitschuld.
Vor allem viele Angler, mich eingeschlossen. Was sind viele( mich eingeschlossen) einfach Heuchler. Da wird durchgedreht bei Küchenfotos, wehe jemand entnimmt Barsch, Schleie, Döbel, whatever. Oder der Fisch liegt im Gras oder so. So viele gehen ans Wasser ohne Entnahmeabsichten, unterteilen in Edelfische u Co. Beangeln sogar Zielfische im Bewußtsein einer Nichtentnahme. Nicht mal persönliche Entnahmefenster, nicht einmal beim zu tief Schlucken wird entnommen. Aber wehe wenn...!!! Da kommen wir aus unseren scheinheiligen Löchern und erheben überheblich den Finger. Aber die Fischdosen dürfen es sein, der Rollmops, Bismarckhering, Räucherlachs, Dorade, Zuchtforellen. Autochtone Ernährung betreiben wir doch kaum noch. Anstelle Lauben oder Rotaugen einzulegen kommt das Glas Rollmöbse, anstelle von Brassen, Karpfen usw liegt an Feiertagen der Meeres,-oder Zuchtfisch auf dem Tisch. Wenn es geht sogar noch der umweltschädliche Zuchtlachs.
Aber wehe wenn, dann spielen wir unsere Karte der Erhabenheit aus.
Das lässt sich auf alle Bereiche der Menschheit übertragen. So tun als ob, ein auf was weiß ich machen, aber wenn es ans Eingemachte geht die "Fratze" zeigen. Jedes Wort nur noch überlegt, von Loyalität und echte, gelebte Werte fange ich erst garnicht an.
Wie sagte schon Brecht, nach dem Fressen die Moral. Oder Nuhr die Woche - moralische Masturbation. Nicht meine Worte!
Was wollte ich eigentlich sagen...achja. Solange wir sind wie wir sind, wird alles bleiben wie es ist. Ohne Rücksicht auf Zukunft und Verluste.
Das alles ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und schließt mich bei den Vorwürfen auch nicht aus.
Unsere Aufregungen sind nur Theater, eine aussichtslose Farce.
Zumindest was die weltweite Gesellschaft und das Menschsein heutzutage betrifft.
Da können wir Verbote fordern wie wir wollen.
Da könnte man gleich weiter machen bei den Binnengewässern. Artenvielfalt, Blaues Band vs Beschiffbarkeit usw.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2020)

Hallo @rustaweli ,

so ist es. Der Mensch ist nunmal im Kern ein absoluter Egoist. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt wird auf die ganze Moral und Ethik gepfiffen und es zählt nur noch der eigene Vorteil und selbst der veganeste Veganer haut sich dann ein Steak rein, wenn das Tofuschnitzel ausgegangen ist.

Petei Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (21. November 2020)

Oder Homo sapiens ist genau zu wenig Egoist, so wie es andere Wirbeltiere und noch mehr die "niederen" Tiere sind. Die sagen sich, "Ich habe ausreichend zu essen, zu trinken und einen Schlafplatz, es genügt, mit geht es gut!". Ständig bildet sich Menschlein auf sein Hirn was ein und mischt sich in Dinge, die er besser lassen sollte. Der H. sapiens ist einfach überentwickelt und deswegen ein Problem.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Oder Homo sapiens ist genau zu wenig Egoist, so wie es andere Wirbeltiere und noch mehr die "niederen" Tiere sind. Die sagen sich, "Ich habe ausreichend zu essen, zu trinken und einen Schlafplatz, es genügt, mit geht es gut!". Ständig bildet sich Menschlein auf sein Hirn was ein und mischt sich in Dinge, die er besser lassen sollte. Der H. sapiens ist einfach überentwickelt und deswegen ein Problem.


Hallo,

dazu fällt mir der Spruch von Wilhelm Busch ein: "Ein Wunsch, ist er erfüllt, kriegt augenblicklich Junge".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## NaabMäx (22. November 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> glaubst Du daran wirklich?
> wenn Angler ein mal ausgeschlossen sind, dann für immer.
> Schließlich leben wir in Ideologistikan.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Angler rotten keine Fischbestände und schon gar nicht in Meeren aus.

Mögliche Ursachen sind doch schon oft beschrieben worden.
Es gibt die,
- die man kurzfristig beeinflussen kann.
- die mittel / langfristig Beeinflussbar wären.
und die, die man wohl nicht beeinflussen vermag.

Auf den geringe Salzgehalt, den Austausch mit der Nordsee den Süßwasserzufluss, die Erwärmung und Algenbildung wird man wenig Einfluss nehmen können. 
Auf was kann man den kurzfristig Einfluss nehmen?
Jammern ohne was umzusetzen, löst keine Probleme.

Entweder alle Fischer (nicht Angler) aus allen Anrainerstaaten sehen ein, dass man mit abnehmenden Ressourcen auch den Fang sofort drastisch reduzieren oder aussetzen muss, oder all die wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten und Erkenntnisse kann man sich sparen.

Wenn es fruchten soll, fängt man beim Schmied an und nicht beim Schmiedel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ob du jetzt nichts mehr fängst, weil nix mehr drin ist, oder weil du nicht mehr darfst, kommt aufs Selbe raus. Aber wenn man in vorauseilendem Gehorsam immer vom schlechtesten ausgeht, gebe ich dir Recht.


Du wirst doch wohl nicht abstreiten, dass unsere Gesellschaft von 2 Strömungen dominiert ist, diese sind Lobbyismus und Idealismus.
Eine echte Lobby haben wir nicht und für Idealismus sind wir zu vielfältig.
Folglich sind wir Leichtmatrosen, deren Belange auf Dauer nichts zählen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Angler rotten keine Fischbestände und schon gar nicht in Meeren aus.
> 
> Mögliche Ursachen sind doch schon oft beschrieben worden.
> ...


da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, dass ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage, dass wenn Angler einmal ausgeschlossen sind, dann für immer.
Wir haben keine schlagkräftige Lobby.


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2020)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Angler rotten keine Fischbestände und schon gar nicht in Meeren aus.



Das musst nicht uns erzählen, sondern den Politikern, die die Entscheidungen treffen.

Wenn ich an die Pressemeldungen wie "Freizeitangler fangen ebensoviel  Dorsch wie die Berufsfischer" denke, scheint sich das so in den Köpfen einiger Politiker festgesetzt zu haben.

Die schwedische Studie, dass z.B. Kormorane den Ostseeaal ebenso dezimieren wie die Berufsfischer, hatte aber m.W. keine Auswirkungen auf das Kormoranmanagement.

Man kann schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass Angler und Angelverbote bei bestimmten Entscheidern eher ins Beuteschema passen als andere Störfaktoren.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. November 2020)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Forschung / Institute, die, die auch die Zahlen erheben die Politik beraten.
Da frägt man sich, ob die zum Nachteil von Anglern beraten. Falls nicht zum Nachteil der Angler, was dann wer draus machen kann und warum?! 
Der weg über eine Klage durch den (Dach)verband ist immer frei, wenn man sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt.
Ein Gericht urteilt nach Zahlen, Daten und Fakten und nicht nach politischer Gesinnung - so will man hoffen.1


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2020)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Forschung / Institute, die, die auch die Zahlen erheben die Politik beraten.


Das ist eine Annahme.

Die scheint sich aber weitgehend nur zu bestätigen, wenn die Empfehlungen eher negativ für Angler sind.

Im umgekehrten Fall scheint das weniger der Fall zu sein.

Gegen das pauschale und einseitige Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt, das vom Umweltminsterium gegen den Willen des Landwirtschaftminsterium durchgedrückt wurde, ist ja seit 2 Jahren ne Klage anhängig.

Ist aber m.W. noch nicht mal in Sicht, wann das Verfahren beginnt, von einem Urteil ganz zu schweigen.

In der Zwischenzeit herrscht m.W. weiter Angelverbot, während die Profis munter ihre Schleppnetze durchziehen dürfen.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ein Gericht urteilt nach Zahlen, Daten und Fakten und nicht nach politischer Gesinnung - so will man hoffen.1


Die Botschaft hör ich wohl.

Wenn man sich das Urteil z.B. die Erlaubnis für der Demo in der Innenstadt von Leipzig anschaut, kommt man schon ins Grübeln, warum die Richter eine Veranstaltung am Stadtrand mit genügend Platz für AHA nicht für geeignter gehalten haben.

Und auch bei der Auswahl und Qualifikation von gerichtlich bestellten Gutachtern, kann man öfter mal Zweifel haben.

Und so ein Verfahren muss auch erstmal finanziert werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ist eine Annahme.
> 
> ...



so ist es, und der eigentlich zuständige Verband spuckt den Klagenden auch noch in die Suppe.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du wirst doch wohl nicht abstreiten, dass unsere Gesellschaft von 2 Strömungen dominiert ist, diese sind Lobbyismus und Idealismus.
> Eine echte Lobby haben wir nicht und für Idealismus sind wir zu vielfältig.
> Folglich sind wir Leichtmatrosen, deren Belange auf Dauer nichts zählen.


Natürlich zählen die Angler, als Meinungsbildner nichts. Sie beschränken sich ja nur auf Lippenbekenntnisse in den sozialen Medien, maximal. In Sachen Ostsee auch weiters nicht so tragisch, weil es für dieses Kleinmeer eh schon Punkt zwölf ist. Jedenfalls mit den bisher gebrauchten Verfahrensweisen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2020)

"Der" Angler ist doch gar nicht in unserer Gesellschaft integriert , bzw. wird nicht wahrgenommen oder groß beachtet.

Ein Bekannter ( Nichtangler ) sagte mir kürzlich: "kenne keinen normalen Menschen , der angelt"

Für Ihn sind Angler "Osteuropäer" , die Fische jagen zum essen , oder irgendwelche Menschen , die - sozialschwach - zu Viel Zeit haben und am Wasser rumhängen.

Oder irgendwelche Rentner oder Freaks, die ihren Lebensinhalt im Fang möglichst großer Fische sehen ( ich hatte Ihm von einer Karpfen und Welsszene erzählt )

Der Angler interessiert die Leute einfach nicht , wir sind eine Randgruppe.

Und Randgruppen setzen sich nicht durch.

Angler haben keine gewichtige Verhandlungsmasse , laufen nebenher.

Und daran wird eine Verbesserung der Lobbyarbeit durch den Verband auch Nix ändern
Das Angeln in Deutschland ist gesellschaftlich nicht integriert , hat kaum Tradition.

Warum sollte ein "Smartphone-Starrer" sich für die Angelei interessieren???

Der Trend ist weg von der Natur , weg vom (eigenhändigen) Schlachten, hin zum Konsum von teils irrwitzigsten  Gütern .

Es ist einfach so.

Mittlerweile erwarte ich von meinem Hobby Erholung, Spannung und Fisch zum Essen - mehr nicht !
Ich will einfach angeln und keinen Kreuzzug um Leute vom Angeln zu überzeugen , das schafft man nicht !

R.S.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Der" Angler ist doch gar nicht in unserer Gesellschaft integriert , bzw. wird nicht wahrgenommen oder groß beachtet.
> 
> Ein Bekannter ( Nichtangler ) sagte mir kürzlich: "kenne keinen normalen Menschen , der angelt"
> 
> ...


So gesehen bin ich, ein etwas schrulliger Rentner, sehr gerne Mitglied dieser Randgruppe!


----------



## NaabMäx (23. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das ist eine Annahme.
> Die scheint sich aber weitgehend nur zu bestätigen, wenn die Empfehlungen eher negativ für Angler sind.
> Im umgekehrten Fall scheint das weniger der Fall zu sein.
> ...








Natürlich ist das eine Annahme. 
Das Thüneninstitut hat 6 Arbeitsbereiche. 3 davon beschäftigen sich mit der Fischerei, eines mit dem Angeln und 2 den mit Fischen / Lebensraum.
Die meisten Fische werden durch die Schleppnetzer gefangen. Bedeutend weniger aber nachhaltiger durch Stellnetzfischerei und wieder einige durch die Angelei, was von allen die geringste Ausbeute hat, soweit nicht die Massen das wieder wett machen.
Ob jetzt die mit einer Stimme für alle Fangarten oder 3 gegen einer Stimme Beraten weis ich nicht.
Was ich auch nicht weis, ist wer die Fanglimits festlegt. Das Institut selber, oder beraten die die Politiker aus D und der EU, die für die gesamte Ostseefischerei hantieren. (Was ist innerdeutsche Angelegenheit was die EU?)
Wenn ein Landwirtschaftsminister überstimmt wird, kann das 2 Ursachen haben. Entweder es handelt sich um einen korrekten demokratischen Vorgang, oder der spricht sich vorher ab, damit er hinterher immer noch gut da steht.
Ich gehe mal von einem demokratischen Vorgang aus, dann wurde man überstimmt und so ist das dann eben.
Deswegen muss es aber noch lange nicht rechtens sein. Kann nicht auch das Amt klagen?

Fachlich verstehe das wer will, die Fangmengen an Dorsch wurden 2019 erhöht, aber nicht für die Angler, und das sollte juristisch angreifbar sein. Man kann nicht fordern, dass man beim Limitieren die Angler mit einbindet, aber beim Erhöhen sie außer acht lässt. 
Der gerichtliche Zeitbedarf hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil. Man lernt den Parameter Angler genauer. Muss mittelfristig also nicht negativ sein.

Bezüglich dem Schongebiet:
Frage: Sind nur die Angler ausgesperrt, oder machen die Schleppnetzfischer illegal da rum?
Entweder es ist ein Schongebiet, dann für alle, ohne ausnahmen. Alles andere ist kein Schongebiet, wenn die Fische von Schleppnetzern abgegriffen werden dürfen. Somit juristisch angreifbar. 
Ich wär für ein Schongebietsperre für alle.) Hat auch einen Nutzen für alle.

Man sollte sich generell Fragen, ob die Schleppnezfischerei in der Ostsee noch Sinn / zeitgemäß ist . Die zerstören nachhaltig. 

Vielleicht verliert ja ganz zufällig in dem Schongebiet noch irgend so ein altes chinesisches Flugzeug Ballaststeine, wenn die da schon keinen Müll abwerfen wollen. 
Oder die Fischer, die zum aufhören gezwungen sind, denen kentern dort Ihre Kähne. Zufälle passieren manchmal - das glaubt man nicht.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Botschaft hör ich wohl.
> Wenn man sich das Urteil z.B. die Erlaubnis für der Demo in der Innenstadt von Leipzig anschaut, kommt man schon ins Grübeln, warum die Richter eine Veranstaltung am Stadtrand mit genügend Platz für AHA nicht für geeigneter gehalten haben.
> Und auch bei der Auswahl und Qualifikation von gerichtlich bestellten Gutachtern, kann man öfter mal Zweifel haben.
> Und so ein Verfahren muss auch erstmal finanziert werden.


Du verwechselt grad Bootschaft und Botschaft.
Was hat das mit Angeln zu tun?
Wenn aus Rücksicht auf die Gesundheit, vor allem unserer älteren Mitmenschen, Angeldemos nicht erlaubt sind, habe ich dafür volles Verständnis. Auch wenn man selber diesbezüglich schmerzfrei ist, so fordert es der Anstand, dass man auf seine Mitmenschen Rücksicht nimmt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Der" Angler ist doch gar nicht in unserer Gesellschaft integriert , bzw. wird nicht wahrgenommen oder groß beachtet.
> 
> Ein Bekannter ( Nichtangler ) sagte mir kürzlich: "kenne keinen normalen Menschen , der angelt"
> 
> ...


Du verkennst einen der wichtigsten Teile von guter Lobbyarbeit!
*Gute Lobbyarbeit ist Meinungsmache*


----------



## fishhawk (23. November 2020)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal von einem demokratischen Vorgang aus, dann wurde man überstimmt und so ist das dann eben.


Du kannst natürlich viel annehmen.

Herr Schmidt, Herr Backhaus und andere  sehen das anders.  Für die war das ein Verstoß gegen demokratische Gepfogenheiten. Und  die durch Frau Merkel angekündigte Thematisierung im Bundeskabinett,  gab es m.W. auch nicht , weil da eben vorher schon  vollendete Tatsachen geschaffen würden.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Frage: Sind nur die Angler ausgesperrt, oder machen die Schleppnetzfischer illegal da rum?



Die Frage zeigt, dass Dir Thematik  Fehmarnbelt völlig fremd zu sein scheint.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn ein Landwirtschaftsminister überstimmt wird, kann das 2 Ursachen haben. Entweder es handelt sich um einen korrekten demokratischen Vorgang, oder der spricht sich vorher ab, damit er hinterher immer noch gut da steht.
> Ich gehe mal von einem demokratischen Vorgang aus, dann wurde man überstimmt und so ist das dann eben.
> Deswegen muss es aber noch lange nicht rechtens sein


Er ist nicht überstimmt worden, sondern von der Hendriks übergangen worden.
Sie hat das Ministervotum einfach ignoriert


----------

